# Zombie F's Deer prop



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I shot this at the Mass Make & Take in March.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

oooooooooo thanks for posting this, Chris


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I always liked that prop, reminds me of evil dead 2 (it think it is supposed to anyway). God I love that movie. and this prop.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

djchrisb said:


> I shot this at the Mass Make & Take in March.


Wow! You must be proud. That must be a 4 point buck and it is still kicking to boot. :googly:


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's really a uber creepy prop when you see it up close and personal.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I was waiting for it's head to spin or something with the noises it made! Would be good and creepy in a dimly lit room!


----------

